# Fridge Question...



## Sparky642 (Jun 16, 2008)

Started having problems with the fridge in our new trailer... it just seemed to quit working when running on gas after working for serveral weekends. I have checked everything, gas in the tank, lines purged etc. it still works on electricity but since we are dry camping I can not use the generator all night. When I called the service guy he said I should check for spiders etc in the burn tube, made it out to the trailer today and checked, it all looked clean.

I also found out today that I can manually light the burner when we attempt to start the fridge up, I did not have several hours to wait and see if it would get cold but I am assuming it will, the flame was very small.. (<--is that normal?)

Looks like the igniter is toast!

My question is this, until I get a chance to get to the service center (we still do not have our TV) can I just light the burner by hand and use the fridge for the weekend? Or when it cycles, off then back on, will I need to relight?

Thanks
~Frank


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

If you can manually light the burner, it will not shut off unless you turn the fridge off or you plug the trailer into AC.


----------



## Sparky642 (Jun 16, 2008)

MikeN said:


> If you can manually light the burner, it will not shut off unless you turn the fridge off or you plug the trailer into AC.


Thanks Mike, we are heading back out this weekend it will be nice to have the fridge working again... will have to schedule a trip back to the service center at the end of the year.

~frank


----------



## Sparky642 (Jun 16, 2008)

FYI...

Wanted to update everyone who might run into this problem in the future...

When running the fridge on gas, I am able to light it manually and it will run fine until it gets cold.. Then it shuts down and since I am having issues with it lighting itself it is not able to restart. This makes keeping it cold all night an issue. Looks like I am going to have to get it in for service sooner rather than later!

~Frank


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can force it to run full time by disconnecting the thermistor from the control board. You will still need to light it manually but once lit it will not shut off. You can expect frozen food in the fridge.


----------

